
Ask HN: Can a detailed CGI animation serve as prior art for a patent? - JabavuAdams
I&#x27;ve got a robotics idea that I don&#x27;t have the time to pursue right now, but I don&#x27;t want to be prevented from pursuing it in the future by someone else patenting it.<p>If I made a CGI movie of the idea and disseminated it publicly, could that count as prior art that would prevent someone else from monopolizing the idea?
======
wmf
Patents are a joke. Fancy CGI is overkill considering that patents are based
on black and white line drawings. The best way to prevent a patent is probably
to file an application yourself then don't pay the issuance fee. AFAIK the
first thing patent examiners look at is previous patent applications.

------
pwg
Best thing you should do: consult a patent attorney.

Given that, anything that is published publicly, and upon which a date of
publication can be proven, can serve as prior art for a patent.

But, also keep in mind that after one year, your movie would also block you
yourself from patenting the material in the movie as well.

~~~
__d
Also note that the "1 year" thing is only true in the US (I think), and that
in most jurisdictions, disclosure immediately prevents patenting.

IANAL, etc.

~~~
pwg
You are correct, the 1-year part is specific to US rules.

------
jascii
IANAL, however in general ideas are not protectable.

Even if your animation is admissible as prior art, there is nothing stopping
someone from pattenting so much of the implementation process that you are
still effectively prevented from pursuing it.

